# Vacuum hose tubing size question



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

Easy question 
I'm not sure what I have and I want to order new silicone hose
Looking to replace the generic hose where manifold meets DV, Wastegate hose etc
What size or sizes are required? Does any one know where to get good quality stuff from?
Let me know thanks


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=tp&Category_Code=VCM

This is where I got most of mine..has held up 30k miles and counting


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Hoses*

Thanks
What is most common 1/8", 3/16" ? 
Maybe grab both I donno!


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Here's another good source, have always had good luck with them. 6mm and 4mm are primarily what I end up needing.


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

I use both sizes on my motor, I buy enough so I have extra in the car...nothing like being stranded because of a dumb vacuum hose that no one carries local.
Ive got a few things off that silicon intakes site and the hose thickness varies...but the prices are so cheap if it doesn't work your not really out a whole lot of cash.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Hose*

Thanks for the input!!
I'm going to buy like 10 or so feet of each of the 4mm and 6mm
I agree it's great to have extra in the car and we always seem to change and reroute something more often than not!

I appreciate the Advice as well I have used atpturbo before and was happy with them.
Gonna try to get some local to Canada as the exchange rate is killing us Canadians these days!


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

vibrant pit pack :thumbup:


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Vacuum hose*

Ordered some online. Really good deal and good shipping
Torontoturbo.com


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Had to bring this back up, what sizes did you end up using? I would really like to clean this up on my car. I kind of like the idea of having OEM style line in there, and oem style clamps on those lines.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Tubing*

I went to torontoturbo.com and bought silicone
Majority of all of it was the 1/8"


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Are you running a boost solenoid? What size are those ends?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

